# For those who use Herpstats....



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

This may be a pretty 'n00b' like question, but I just want to be sure. I will be heating a styrofoam ice chest with UTH (stuck on the inside of it) and was wondering how exactly the thermostat will control the heat. Does it sense the ambient temp and if it is above the desired temp. will it lessen the volt/watt output? Or does it only take the temp. of the UTH itself? I just don't want to create an oven for my animals.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Comes with a probe.  Wherever you place the probe is were it will get its temp reading from


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Comes with a probe.  Wherever you place the probe is were it will get its temp reading from


Obviously...why am I so paranoid and stupid? Haha. Thanks as always!


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Obviously...why am I so paranoid and stupid? Haha. Thanks as always!


Nah if you never used em it's weird to invision.  You have the box that is your controller and the box has a plug that plugs into the wall an outlet on it to plug your heat Matt or tape or whatever into and a probe that you place were you wanna monitor temps.  I wouldn't put it on the Matt or too close to it because it will just cause it to contestantly kick on and off you want it to run for a bit then kick off to maintain temps works better that way


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 30, 2016)

Herpstats are great, I use them for my snakes and my tegu and my bearded dragons when I had them. And yeah they have a temp probe like Blackout said. Are you making an incubator?


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Nah if you never used em it's weird to invision.  You have the box that is your controller and the box has a plug that plugs into the wall an outlet on it to plug your heat Matt or tape or whatever into and a probe that you place were you wanna monitor temps.  I wouldn't put it on the Matt or too close to it because it will just cause it to contestantly kick on and off you want it to run for a bit then kick off to maintain temps works better that way


Gotcha! Would you still get a thermometer or would you rely on the thermostat? 



Shawnee said:


> Herpstats are great, I use them for my snakes and my tegu and my bearded dragons when I had them. And yeah they have a temp probe like Blackout said. Are you making an incubator?


Did you use a thermometer with the Herpstat or did you just rely on the herpstat? Was it really accurate as well? I'm making a cheap 'DIY heat box' for my slings and scorps that need 80 or 80+ degree temps.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Gotcha! Would you still get a thermometer or would you rely on the thermostat?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a thermometer with the Herpstat or did you just rely on the herpstat? Was it really accurate as well? I'm making a cheap 'DIY heat box' for my slings and scorps that need 80 or 80+ degree temps.


Get a temp gun they aren't that expensive anymore and way more helpful.  You can get instant readings on each cage that way you can make you finally adjustments to get your settings right and leave it and maybe just check during maint.  Never trust a thermastat on anything .


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Get a temp gun they aren't that expensive anymore and way more helpful.  You can get instant readings on each cage that way you can make you finally adjustments to get your settings right and leave it and maybe just check during maint.  Never trust a thermastat on anything .


Which one would you recommend? I'm trying to look for one that won't break the bank but they all have mixed reviews. I was looking at the TG-1 Tempgun, have you heard of this model?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Which one would you recommend? I'm trying to look for one that won't break the bank but they all have mixed reviews. I was looking at the TG-1 Tempgun, have you heard of this model?


Yep that one is decent I don't even remember what one I have I had a reptile specific one that broke and replaced it with maybe a craftsman or some other from lowes or Sears it was like $30 and works good enough id say if it's -or+ 3 degrees it's fine  you'd be amazed how handy it is to check temps in an instant instead of having a bunch of inaccurate ther monitors or having to move em and wait..just temp the cage heck I used to temp the animals to get basking spot temps for monitors it works great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Gotcha! Would you still get a thermometer or would you rely on the thermostat?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a thermometer with the Herpstat or did you just rely on the herpstat? Was it really accurate as well? I'm making a cheap 'DIY heat box' for my slings and scorps that need 80 or 80+ degree temps.


Blackout is giving you the exact advice I would, I also use a temp gun. Will you update once you have everything up and running for a while? So we can see how it went?  It's an interesting idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Gotcha! Would you still get a thermometer or would you rely on the thermostat?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a thermometer with the Herpstat or did you just rely on the herpstat? Was it really accurate as well? I'm making a cheap 'DIY heat box' for my slings and scorps that need 80 or 80+ degree temps.


Doesn't have to be anything crazy either here is my slingador I told you about it's about a shoebox size papertowls on the bottom that get listed once a week only about 10 holes on the box.  Slings go in keeps the humidity up small heat Matt on the wall behind it and bam works great their is about 5 more in here now I moved some stuff around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 30, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Which one would you recommend? I'm trying to look for one that won't break the bank but they all have mixed reviews. I was looking at the TG-1 Tempgun, have you heard of this model?


Depends on how much you are willing to spend. For the same price you can get a more fully featured one on Amazon.

Also get a temp probe independent of the Herpstat, never hurts to have 2. Get an Accurite.


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Blackout is giving you the exact advice I would, I also use a temp gun. Will you update once you have everything up and running for a while? So we can see how it went?  It's an interesting idea


Will do!



viper69 said:


> Depends on how much you are willing to spend. For the same price you can get a more fully featured one on Amazon.
> 
> Also get a temp probe independent of the Herpstat, never hurts to have 2. Get an Accurite.


That's what I was actually looking into. What're the thoughts on this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D...rature+gun&dpPl=1&dpID=51AjvUeW6aL&ref=plSrch

Any specific Accurite in general?


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

Would something like this work:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000PAQ32O/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER (AcuRite)

And/or

http://www.reptilebasics.com/thermometers/TH-100/


----------



## antinous (Jul 1, 2016)

I was also recommended this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NZZG3S

The only downside is that it's manual and I'd have to adjust the temp. for day/night interval.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 1, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one IR gun from that company.

I believe I bought this one below. For some reason all my my snake friends (I own snakes, but they are into them more than I am in some ways) own the model below. I suspect because it contains humidity read out, with dual temp readout.

*AcuRite 00891A1 Indoor and Outdoor Thermometer with Humid *


----------

